# Oxide Laboratories Tren Ace...Anyone heard of it?



## djflipnautikz (Apr 7, 2011)

I have this vial of Tren A and i never really heard of the name who made it. Anyone has here? is it G2G?


----------



## Sp250 (Apr 7, 2011)

I used to love oxide. Never tried the tren tho. From what I understand there will be no more oxide soon.


----------



## djflipnautikz (Apr 7, 2011)

i was told it was from Russia. My source was loaded with this. i also got their Test Ethanate

but the vial looks g2g?


----------



## Sp250 (Apr 7, 2011)

Looks g2g to me. It has the holograhm right?


----------



## Imosted (Apr 7, 2011)

That is from Canada, oxide laboratories(UGL)
It is good quality stuff.


----------



## nickg923861 (Apr 7, 2011)

I tried the Oxide labs dbol and they were ok. It took about 60mg before I started to even feel anything tho. But from what I hear they are legit as long as it has the hologram.


----------



## djflipnautikz (Apr 7, 2011)

yes they have the hologram on them. AWESOME! thanks guys!


----------



## XYZ (Apr 7, 2011)

It's Russian.  Personally, I think the stuff is a tad underdosed.


----------



## Imosted (Apr 7, 2011)

CT said:


> It's Russian.  Personally, I think the stuff is a tad underdosed.



You sure? hmm maybe the guy i am talking about is reseller...


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 7, 2011)

Pretty sure it's Canadian ugl I've seen it around. Never heard any complaints.


----------



## Delawerebadboy (Apr 7, 2011)

I had it before it all good not under dosed by no means.


----------



## 05nbp (Apr 7, 2011)

Im from ft lauderdale (30 min north of you) and I've seen it around. PM me, I can't send messages till I have 50 posts...


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 7, 2011)

Looks good.  Tren ace works just like it should, it's all I've ever personally tried from them.  Can't speak for their other products though.



/V


----------



## XYZ (Apr 8, 2011)

Imosted said:


> You sure? hmm maybe the guy i am talking about is reseller...


 

99% sure.


----------



## djflipnautikz (Apr 8, 2011)

Yea the hologram says made in russia


----------



## Chirino84 (Apr 13, 2011)

i have some of there stuff sus 350 deca 300 and test 350 was wondering if anyone has used these they all seem to be missing a couple of cc's


----------



## glennyjuice91 (Apr 13, 2011)

oxide is g2g but just recently went out of business


----------



## djflipnautikz (Apr 13, 2011)

Yea the person making it died about 5 months ago. Once there supply is up they will not be making anymore.


----------



## Chirino84 (Apr 13, 2011)

hows ur oxide working so far im in week 5 of my sus cycle and no weight gain yet but feel the strenght gains


----------



## bigrene (Dec 14, 2011)

Anyone currently using just curious?


----------



## Grozny (Dec 14, 2011)

this stuff is floating all around EU market nothing to do with american countries.


----------



## bigrene (Dec 14, 2011)

Grozny said:


> this stuff is floating all around EU market nothing to do with american countries.



Doesn't mean I can't buy it and have it shipped where do you think E***king sends theirs from. Just was wondering if anyone has used them recently.


----------



## Grozny (Dec 14, 2011)

imo oxide is gtg but as I remember they do not make it anymore.


----------



## euroking (Dec 14, 2011)

There is still plenty of stock of it 



Grozny said:


> imo oxide is gtg but as I remember they do not make it anymore.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Dec 14, 2011)

I never tried their tren ace, but their Cyp, Enanthate(350mg) and Deca were the three loves of my life, and I have dreams about them at night. I would LOVVVVVVVVVVEEEEEE to be able to run that lab again, but my source can no longer get it. I'm so jealous of you and I hope you enjoy it!!!!!!!!

And it is 100% Russian UGL.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Dec 14, 2011)

Sp250 said:


> I used to love oxide. Never tried the tren tho. From what I understand there will be no more oxide soon.


 
Yup.  The owner died in a car crash last year and they are selling whatever is left.  For those of you lucky enough to come across it should buy it, IMO.


----------



## Dvo0208 (Dec 14, 2011)

I had some of his winni...found it to be pretty top notch...to go along with what ANIMALHOUSE said, I too heard he passed in a car accident and that any remaining oxide being sold is either leftover or unfortunately counterfeit..however if u do come across some legit oxide I would def snatch it up if the price right


----------



## Niksa (Dec 15, 2011)

They are from Europe,they dont exist any more by that name, now days they produce under name "sterox lab". This is a decent ug lab with wide product line, they are not offen faked, you shoud be ok.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Dec 15, 2011)

Niksa said:


> They are from Europe,they dont exist any more by that name, now days they produce under name "sterox lab". This is a decent ug lab with wide product line, they are not offen faked, you shoud be ok.



Get the fuck outta here, and stop trying to sell your shit.  You 2 post HOMO.


----------



## euroking (Dec 15, 2011)

They do exist but not in europe anymore and they havnt changed name 

oxide is oxide until last stock is sold 



Niksa said:


> They are from Europe,they dont exist any more by that name, now days they produce under name "sterox lab". This is a decent ug lab with wide product line, they are not offen faked, you shoud be ok.


----------

